

5 Things Your Startup Should Take Away From Jeremy Lin’s Underdog Story - james-fend
http://www.jamesfend.com/5-startup-jeremy-lins-underdog-story

======
runevault
It's interesting to watch a story spread when it becomes so big it goes beyond
it's normal sphere (in this case, basketball/sports fans). Makes me wonder how
many stories of this type that occurred before the explosion of the internet
would have received similar treatment had they happened today instead.

------
prawn
How many things should we take away from Whitney Houston's death?

~~~
james-fend
None. If you're implying if this blog is simply link-bait, it's not. I have no
need for links to this personal blog, I wrote this to bring out a few good
pointers about the 'hustling' mentality in a Great come up story I really
admire. Just a motivational post, nothing major..

~~~
rmangi
Takeaways from Whitney Houston's death: don't do crack Takeaways from this
post: you can learn a lot by studying success in other industries. Thanks for
the link.

